# brown cm at 7dp5dt



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

i had some brownish cm last nite at 6dp5dt, more inside than on a pad. I tested bfn this mornin (7dp5dt) and the brown cm is still there, slightly more. Do u think this is the start of af bearin in mind my bfn this mornin? My otd is 17 nov. Thanks  x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Julie, all the notes form the hospital say to expect some bleeding, lots of ladies have had the same and gone on to have a BFP, try not to worry you've got a few more days to test and as the levels double every few days the HPT can't always pick up HCG so early.  Good luck


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

julieSA said:


> i had some brownish cm last nite at 6dp5dt, more inside than on a pad. I tested bfn this mornin (7dp5dt) and the brown cm is still there, slightly more. Do u think this is the start of af bearin in mind my bfn this mornin? My otd is 17 nov. Thanks x


u tested toooo early hun, try to be calm!! maybe that brownish is implantation bleeding that means your embryos are trying to stuck on your uterus..
from now on the ecg levels will start to rise..pls wait a few more days ans try to think positive!!


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

I just read your signature the blasts are very strong embryos I think u are close to your BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi hun just wanted to wish you good luck 

I'm 10dpt with a 2 day transfer and I'm testing in 5 days (thursday), have had a show this morning on wiping.    Am obviously hoping it might be implantation especially as i've had aches and pains since tuesday which have eased off yesterda/today to a small ache, but this is what happened last two times, i started spotting and never made test day   so i'm fearing the worst but trying to remain positive, who am i kidding.  Knicker watch at full force now


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for yr replies, i  appreciate yr opinions. I've had about a inch or so light brown on my pad all day and hardly nothing on the loo paper now, so i'm just gonna see what the next few days bring. But i sort of feel inside that af is just round the corner. Its such a horrible place to be, all this not knowing.  flowerpot, like you, i didn't make it to test day either on my last fresh ivf, and started spottin similar to how i am this time which is why i'm fearin the worst, but i will be prayin you get you're bfp. Thanks for all yr replies, i'll keep you posted on this thread. Good luck to you all. X x


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I have just been reading your posts and would just like to add the following quote (which I stole from kew, on the october/novemebr firecrackers post - Thank you) that you might find useful:

"When does implantation occur?  

Implantation can start to occur as soon as 6-10 days after retrieval (I use "after retrieval" because embryos can be transferred on different days of development. Count the retrieval day as day 0). 

Five days after the retrieval a healthy embryo will have reached the blastocyst stage. Six-seven days after the retrieval, a healthy embryo will start breaking out of its hard outer shell and begin the implantation process. After the healthy embryo has implanted in the uterus it will not start secreting hCG for several more days. You will probably not be able to feel the implantation process.


Therefore julie if you were experiencing implantation spotting you would not have a +ive test yet.  I am currently on day 4 of a 2 day transfer and am analysing every symptom!

Seems quite positive to me, good luck ladies sending you lots of     

 xxDavinia.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks for that Devilinya

i had pains 8-11 days from EC and have had spotting (mainly brown, bit of red yesterday) days 12-13 from EC and hanging on...just  xxx


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks davinia. The info was helpful xxx I didnt spot over nite, but its back again today, still brown, no red at all, and there's not loads either. My concern is that if its brown, meanin its old blood, then this may mean implantation was a couple of days ago and surely this would've been enough time for the hcg levels to rise and show as a bfp on the test i took yesterday? This is why i'm thinkin its prob af instead. I just cant help readin into all this too much! Anyway i didn't test today at 8dp5dt but will tomorrow as its my otd. Who knows what it will be. Flowerpot, how you bearing up?


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

well a glaring bfn for me this mornin. Have lost all hope now that this cycle may just be the one. The brown spotting is still there and looks like there's a little bit of red in it too. Seein as today was our otd, i'm takin this result as final. So back again to the drawing board. We're both devastated. Flowerpot and davinia, praying you both get bfp's. X x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Julie i'm so sorry 

I'm off to the hospital now for a BT to tell me either way, I'll let you know 

xxx


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

best of luck flowerpot. Im sittin here sending you lots of positive thoughts. Good luck x x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, results in after 3, not holding out much hope as brown has gone more red like my AF shows 

xxxx


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

well i hope 3 oclock brings good news for you. X x x mine looks like proper af now. I called the clinic who advised me to test again on friday just in case! but i've got my period!! I cant see the point in hanging onto the chance that its worked, as this aint a bit of spotting anymore. .


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

mines going more red now too hun and got AF cramps.  All over bar the shouting I feel, expecting a BFN off the call from hospital  xxx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your BFN julie, thinking of you.  
Flowerpot - any news? hang in there hunnie sending you lots of    

Take care ladies.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, well amazingly our HCG came back positive, albeit VERY low - 15.  Its only a very small chance, especially as i'm still having blood, Will know either way on thursday (20th) when I'm back for another HCG test.  been through every emotion.  yesterday waiting for the call i put all my meds away and got the wine ready to open and was going to fill my hwb and take pk's!  its a slim chance but praying our embie has hung on   xxxxx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Its still a positive! Theres a possibility you have a late implanter tucked away in there,   I have read a couple of similar stories to yours who this has happened to recently and   their levels are continuing to rise.

Stay positive hun and rest up!   for you and sending lots of  .   for Thursday.  

 xxDavinia.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun, just a shame i have the bleeding as its reducing my hope but will know tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Sending you lots of     I will   for you tonight.
Think positive & Goodluck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you. 

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Davinia
been quite a day! after having lots of bleeding and thinking AF was here, the levels have risen!  so still in limbo with next HCG on monday! xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello ladies

I started with some brown and red spotting this morning and then there was some light bleeding and this evening more brown blood

The Clinic said  it was too early for my AF but that I may have lost 1 of the 2 blasts or it could it be implantation bleeding but are they being over optimistic saying its implantation bleeding when my beanies are 14 days old? I had 2x 6- day blasts transferred 8 days ago

Sending you all my love, lots of     luck and baby dust


----------

